# Loonym (Jon) has passed on....



## 123bob (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sorry to report this, but I'll borrow Movieman's post over at XS to help me out....

_*"This is something I think we all knew was coming but all hoped we'd never see.
I had the pleasure to meet Jon twice and the joy of his life his daughter Annabelle.
Rest in Peace my friend.

ELLSWORTH - Jonathan Mark Magoon, 48, died Monday, Dec. 28, 2009, at Maine Coast Memorial Hospital, Ellsworth, after a long battle with bladder cancer. He is survived by the joy of his life, his three-year-old daughter, Annabelle Magoon of Ellsworth; her mother, Sue Magoon of Canada; his father, R. Carl Magoon; his sister, Carla Magoon; his nephew, Joshua Estes of Ellsworth; his stepdaughter, Leah Pomeroy and her partner, Jose and their three children, Nicolas, Jose and Iesha; his former wife, Tammy Magoon; many cousins, aunts and uncles. He was predeceased by his brother, Jeffery Martin Magoon; and his mother, Rachel Sargent Magoon. Jon was a graduate of Eastern Maine Vocational Technical Institute and was a skilled welder for many years. He was a loving father and good friend. A gathering of friends and brief service will be held 1:30 p.m. Saturday, Jan. 2, at St. Joseph's Parish Hall, High Street, Ellsworth. In lieu of flowers, donations may be sent to a fund for his daughter, Annabelle Magoon Donation Account, care of Union Trust Co., 66 Main St., Suite 101, Ellsworth, ME 04605."*_

I know Jon meant a great deal to you folks over here, and your generosity and compassion really touched him, as well as all of us on the XS team.  For that, I say Thank You. 

We have lost a truly great cruncher, teammate, friend, and most importantly, a dedicated father.

For those new on the team here, you only have to search on "loonym" for a user name to get some idea of the person we lost.  He was quite special, even going through the worst of his battle with cancer.

My  best to all of you at TPU,
Regards,
Bob


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 5, 2010)

wow that really sucks he wasnt that far from my current location RIP Jonathan i didnt know you but no one deserves to die at that age. my respect and condolences go to his family


----------



## Binge (Jan 5, 2010)

May he awake in a land with answers.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks 123bob~
It helps to bring home what we are fighting (crunching/folding) for.
My prayers go to his family


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 5, 2010)

OMFG wow....It's really odd. Like I talked to him and stuff had conversations in threads. Its kinda weird to just think he is gone. wow. my condolences go out to his family R.I.P Loonym you'll be missed


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Jan 5, 2010)

I have said what I needed to say at XS as I am just feeling so bad now and don't want to go on and on here too, so here is what matters to me and what mattered to Jon (loonym) 


> "SO many here and at TPU were so generous to him, TPU taking up a collection for him which brought him to tears and the time I was talking to him and he had gotten a gift certificate from a New Enlgander to a local grocery store chain and he was just overwhelmed that he was being so well thought of and essentially loved for which he was very grateful."



what TPU did taking up the collection for him touched him in a profound way which I know was something he wasn't expecting but made him be able to do a lot of things which he was putting off, and he was able to spoil Annabelle the light of his life.  

I thank you for doing this as it meant a lot to him and I could tell there was a lot of caring people here at TPU.

-Ryan


----------



## 123bob (Jan 5, 2010)

TheGoat Eater said:


> I have said what I needed to say at XS as I am just feeling so bad now and don't want to go on and on here too, so here is what matters to me and what mattered to Jon (loonym)
> 
> 
> what TPU did taking up the collection for him touched him in a profound way which I know was something he wasn't expecting but made him be able to do a lot of things which he was putting off, and he was able to spoil Annabelle the light of his life.
> ...



Amen Brother.

Take peace in knowing that his message did not fall on deaf ears.

Bob


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 5, 2010)

Really lost for words here.

It's just such a pity to lose a wonderful man/father to this awful disease.I knew he was not well but it still is a shock to hear that he has passed on.

My deepest sympathy and prayers go out to his beautiful daughter Annabelle and wider family circle.
May he now rest in peace.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear this awful news, I too have been touched personally by the dreaded "C".... I did not know Jon personally although I saw through his words what kind of guy he was, if there is somewhere else truly good that some of the more fortunate of us might travel when we are done with out battles here..... Jon will surely be there waiting for us.  RIP.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 5, 2010)

Aww man I remember him only briefly, and even tho I only knew him from the forums, its still touching 

At least he does not have to suffer anymore.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 5, 2010)

My condolences to the family.
No words can bring him back, but we can honour his life.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 5, 2010)

Man, this is truly sad. May he RIP, and I wish his family the best.


----------



## Bundy (Jan 5, 2010)

Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
and never brought to mind ?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot,
and auld lang syne.

RIP Loonym


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 5, 2010)

_Requiescat in pace _

I didnt know Loonym, i dont think I ever had any direct interaction with him in the forums... but I do recognise him and his avatar and am sorry to hear of the loss. Just looking quickly at a few old posts, the forum captures people and his posts seem still fresh, so alive, it's quite odd to think that those posts are from someone no longer with us.

Condolences to his family, and sorry he didnt get a chance to see his daughter grow another few years, and for her to enjoy her daddy. RIP and good luck to those grieving.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 5, 2010)

I only knew him as loonym, but he and I were regular posters on PC Perspective fourms back when they were AMDMB and we had DFI NF2 boards.  He was a pleasant and generous guy, and I knew very little about him.  I'm sure that others who knew him better probably thought even more of him.  Thanks Jon...


----------



## MetalRacer (Jan 5, 2010)

This is sad news indeed. 
R.I.P. Loonym you will be missed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

f***************************************************************KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.


Why man, why?  I mean I knew this was coming as well as his health conditions were really bad, but dammit!  This guy was just an amazing individual.  I was part of that fund we collected a while back, but this time around I really don't know if I can send anything.  My condolences go out to his family and I hope this really fires some people up when it comes to crunching/folding.  This is truly a sad moment for me as well as I really appreciated what this amazing human being was doing, and who he was.


----------



## ex-dohctor (Jan 5, 2010)

Condolences to family and friends.
R.I.P mate.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 5, 2010)

May you rest in peace my brother. Had the pleasure of buying one of his i7 920's when he switched over to the Xeons. The proc will be crunching in his memory


----------



## Triprift (Jan 5, 2010)

I said it a few months ago when my father died from cancer now ill say it again i hate cancer i just hate it. Rip Loonym i didnt know you personally but i could tell from your posts here you loved your daughter so much and everything you did was for her. To his family i say be strong i know how tough it is but time heals the pain.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd like to make a lump sum donation from TPU for his daughter. For those interested, please contact me. 

I'm hoping we can gather the same kind of support as we did last time. I think the greatest thing we can do for loonym is to make sure his daughter is taken care of. That's what I would want if it was me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll see what I can do Paul.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 5, 2010)

this is so sad 
I do not know loonym personally but I know he loved his daughter more than anything else and he was a wonderful person.Condolences to the family.

R.I.P loonym


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2010)

Sonofabitch. Wow this is sad. Great guy who was always talking about his daughter whom he loved more than anything and now she has to grow up without him. 

From XS:



> For those that are interested- there is a fund for Jon's daughter Annabelle. In lieu of flowers, donations may be sent to a fund for his daughter, Annabelle Magoon Donation Account, care of Union Trust Co., 66 Main St., Suite 101, Ellsworth, ME 04605 Again my heart goes out to the family during this sad time


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

may Jon rest in peace. I'm glad to have known loonym due to the fact of XS being down. He was a great man, and threw the pm's we threw back and forth, I'm very happy to have known him.

It's a sad day in deed to hear this. But, threw all of us that he has touched, his soul and spirit will live on.

Paulieg, I'll throw ya a pm in a bit.

Bob, thanks for lettings us know. I believe that threw the XS "downtime" we got a great deal of new faces that helped TPU.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, I'm at a lose of words.. this is truly sad news. R.I.P. Jon you will be missed! loonym forever!


----------



## dustyshiv (Jan 5, 2010)

Step up the fight against this disease guys!! Jon's watchin us from above!! He fought against this disease even during his last days inspite of all difficulties. What better motivation could one get??
We cant let him and his efforts down.

This one is for you Jon. We gonna kick this SOB cancer's ass or die tryin to!!

Jon, May Your Soul Rest In Peace!!


----------



## neoreif (Jan 5, 2010)

I think I would be the newest member posting here and it really saddened me to read this news... I hope that my little contribution by crunching for the team would serve as an example for what Loonym stood for! Rest In Peace Sir! You will always be remembered!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2010)

After seeing all these posts it really makes me proud to be a part of this community, but not only TPU, but also of the crunching community.  It really is one special group of people 
I'm sure Jon is watching and he is very proud of all of us.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2010)

That he is CP. He's up there watching out for his daughter and giving us the spirit to crunch.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2010)

oh no!

NOT Loonym!

    

we'll never forget you Loonym... NEVER.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 6, 2010)

RIP. 

I would make another donation if we got something setup for his daughter. Ill keep my eyes out for info.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 6, 2010)

RIP Loonym. As I only came across you once, your fight with cancer has increased my want to crunch and fold as much as possible.
Hope the best to his family


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 6, 2010)

R.I.P Loonym.


----------



## Duxx (Jan 6, 2010)

I was close to shutting my rig down at nights... I think my sleep cycle is being ruined by all my bright lights and loud fans, but I'll definitely be keeping her running after this. 

 RIP Loonym, you brought inspiration to many people around the WCG community.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 6, 2010)

This story gave me some inspiration to put my two rigs to work for WCG. RIP man


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 7, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> This story gave me some inspiration to put my two rigs to work for WCG. RIP man



I know man, it's stories like this, what 3870 said, that makes you wanna.. I just gotta get my Landlords to fix my windows... 

Pauileg you got a PM from me. 

Can someone throw the link from XS? That way the ones that aren't to keened to XS can read it as well?

May he watch over his daughter.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=242510


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 7, 2010)

Just a reminder to everyone. I'll be sending a cashiers check from TPU members to his daughters donation fund on Monday. If you'd like to contribute, please send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 8, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just a reminder to everyone. I'll be sending a cashiers check from TPU members to his daughters donation fund on Monday. If you'd like to contribute, please send me a PM. Thanks!



Thanks Paulie. I completely forgot. I'm sending some of my xmas money to them.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't had time to promote this, nor time to get to the bank yet to draw a check. So, I'm still taking donations until the end of this week. I'll post a screenie of the check before it it sent this Saturday or next Monday


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2010)

Where is the money going exactly?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where is the money going exactly?



Directly to a trust fund managed by a local Financial Institution in Maine. The account will grow, and she'll be able to access it at a given age. 

http://www.uniontrust.com/


----------



## Bo_Fox (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's my respect for Jon (Loonym).  I am still using that Core i7 that I bought from him last summer.  He built his own beautiful home in Maine, and was a cool seller/cruncher.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I haven't had time to promote this, nor time to get to the bank yet to draw a check. So, I'm still taking donations until the end of this week. I'll post a screenie of the check before it it sent this Saturday or next Monday



Money sent Paul


----------



## Steevo (Jan 14, 2010)

A screenie of the check? YOu can do screenines of a check in RL? 

JK


Paypal?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 14, 2010)

Check your Paypal Paul......


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2010)

Steevo said:


> A screenie of the check? YOu can do screenines of a check in RL?
> 
> JK
> 
> ...



Yup  paulgow07@gmail.com

Bogmali and CP, got the cash.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 14, 2010)

I dont crunch...... and I should (I have been lazy and it's unforgivable), my oldest daughter is in remission from Cancer that she got at the age of 20, my father in law died from it 3 years ago and my Mother in law has survived one bout of it, so I am going to plan on getting an Nvidia card in the next few days and at least do a little low level crunching to help the cause, I am away from home a lot with work during the week but I will run the damn thing 24/7 when at home at weekends..... I might need a little help setting it up!  I didnt know Jon but read some of his words, I cannot comprehend what that little girl must be going through.

Paul...... check your e mail m8.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I dont crunch...... and I should (I have been lazy and it's unforgivable), my oldest daughter is in remission from Cancer that she got at the age of 20, my father in law died from it 3 years ago and my Mother in law has survived one bout of it, so I am going to plan on getting an Nvidia card in the next few days and at least do a little low level crunching to help the cause, I am away from home a lot with work during the week but I will run the damn thing 24/7 when at home at weekends..... I might need a little help setting it up!  I didnt know Jon but read some of his words, I cannot comprehend what that little girl must be going through.
> 
> Paul...... check your e mail m8.



Will do. We will certainly help you out getting WCG running on your rig. Just let us know what you need. 

For those who donated, please send me a PM with your actual name and how much you gave. I will not announce it, but I want to keep track of it for my records.


----------



## DR.Death (Jan 14, 2010)

i did not know him but still my simthay goes out to those who did rip


----------



## MK4512 (Jan 14, 2010)

My condolences to the family.

Even though I never personally talked or met him, no one deserves to die like that at such a young age.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 14, 2010)

I remember him.    He had a pic of his daughter with a rubber duck in her hand or on her head as his Avatar.  That is very bad. Very very bad.  Talk about a disease that kicks you when you are down... like this emote shows here... 

So his F@H username was Loonym?  We should have some people continue folding in his name... I will switch over my HD2600XT to do the work.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 14, 2010)

Rip Jon / loonym very sad to hear this, even though we knew this news might come we all hoped it wouldn't, my thoughts go out to your daughter and family.

I have been lazy in the past not joining WCG and after following posts here about loonym and this post today i feel i must follow in the footsteps of a great guy and uphold his name by joining the WCG team.

After reading this post and the other posts about loonym and his story and like me you now fell that you should crunch.

Here is the link

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/

I've just set my account up it literally takes minutes, so this is not a chore at all. I may not have a crunching rig but every little helps i guess, and if you guys will have me here at TPU then im with ya. 

awaiting PM on how to join the team.

RIP LOONYM.


----------



## Bo_Fox (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, he sold me that Core i7 for $15 less if I would crunch away with it.  So far, I did like 3 years worth of crunching time with that 4GHz overclocked beast.

It's sad that he passed away.  My respect goes off for him.  His wooden home that he built looked like a stunningly beautiful log cabin (without the logs).  

Whenever a person dies too young, I always think of a verse in the Bible, Ecclesiastes 1:1.  It's one of my favorite books to read in the Bible.  "Vanity of vanities..  all is vanity!"  (I also think that all is also meaningful).


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 17, 2010)

May Jon rest in peace...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> I remember him.    He had a pic of his daughter with a rubber duck in her hand or on her head as his Avatar.  That is very bad. Very very bad.  Talk about a disease that kicks you when you are down... like this emote shows here...
> 
> So his F@H username was Loonym?  We should have some people continue folding in his name... I will switch over my HD2600XT to do the work.



Yeah that was him, beautiful little girl now left alone.  



Reefer86 said:


> Rip Jon / loonym very sad to hear this, even though we knew this news might come we all hoped it wouldn't, my thoughts go out to your daughter and family.
> 
> I have been lazy in the past not joining WCG and after following posts here about loonym and this post today i feel i must follow in the footsteps of a great guy and uphold his name by joining the WCG team.
> 
> ...



I don't know if someone already assisted you, but I'll PM you all the info now.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 17, 2010)

So far, I've collected over $200 for Jons daughter. I'll be transferring the paypal balance to my bank account tonight, so if anyone has any last minute donations they'd like to give, please send them to paulgow07@gmail.com by 6:00pm EST tonight, with the payment subject "Annabelle" or "donation". Thanks.

I'll be drawing a bank check as soon as the money all transfers. I'll be contacting the financial institution that is handling the trust, to make sure it gets there.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice total Paulie, happy to see TPU members pulling together for such a good cause.

Hope it brings some sort of relief to his daughter in later life.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 17, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> So far, I've collected over $200 for Jons daughter. I'll be transferring the paypal balance to my bank account tonight, so if anyone has any last minute donations they'd like to give, please send them to paulgow07@gmail.com by 6:00pm EST tonight, with the payment subject "Annabelle" or "donation". Thanks.
> 
> I'll be drawing a bank check as soon as the money all transfers. I'll be contacting the financial institution that is handling the trust, to make sure it gets there.



Thanks for doing this Paul, I wish I can contribute more.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for doing this Paul, I wish I can contribute more.



Hey man, every donation helps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Paulieg. 


Like you say, every little bit counts. Besides, that $200 will grow to be something really useful when she becomes of age. No telling how much XS has raised in the process of it.. I am for one, glad that we did it. Happy that I could give  what I could to his daughter's Life to come.


 Loonym


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Hey man, every donation helps.



I know it does, but I wanted to give more, just wasn't able to.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know it does, but I wanted to give more, just wasn't able to.



Hey, don't worry man.. If we want to.. We can throw money to a TPU'er to do the same for her come around her Birthday or even Christmas.. For me, and how he was, I'll gladly give money for those key events. We'll all become her "uncles"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, don't worry man.. If we want to.. We can throw money to a TPU'er to do the same for her come around her Birthday or even Christmas.. For me, and how he was, I'll gladly give money for those key events. We'll all become her "uncles"



That's a very good idea.  Obviously Christmas we all know when it is, but do you or anybody here know when her B-Day is?  I would be one proud uncle


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm a uncle... 10 times round now, so I don't mind getting another one..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I'm a uncle... 10 times round now, so I don't mind getting another one..



Not an uncle here, but I wouldn't mind being one


----------



## 123bob (Jan 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's a very good idea.  Obviously Christmas we all know when it is, but do you or anybody here know *when her B-Day is*?  I would be one proud uncle



Let me check into that and get back to you.  Again I must say thank you all, for Jon.  He would be blown away seeing this.




Binge said:


> May he awake in a land with answers.



You know, I saw this some weeks ago and meant to comment.  I think this was one of the most profound and thought-provoking things I have ever read for a situation like this.  It is so simple too.  Thanks!  

May we all awake in a land with answers, whether troubled in this life, or in the next one.....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 18, 2010)

Binge said:


> May he awake in a land with answers.



This may well be the most beautiful sentence I've read in my life...

I am all for the Birthday idea, and I'll lend what support I can.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

123bob said:


> Let me check into that and get back to you.  Again I must say thank you all, for Jon.  He would be blown away seeing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can do that, that'll be great.  Keep us posted


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, HD2600XT up and running in his name, idk if it will hold since the VRAM seems to be deteriorating faster than I thought...


----------



## fart_plume (Jan 25, 2010)

I miss my Freind. I used to talk to him about every other day. the last time I talked to him was on Dec 23 ,2009, he had just gotten new pain meds and was finally getting some sleep and bit more comfortable. I im'd a few times after that like i always had , usually he might reply in a few days if he was feeling up to it. It wasn't till Dave(Movieman) im'd me with the details and the link to his obit did I find out he had Passed. 

Still I'll be out doing something and think I have to mention this to Jon, only to remember he now gone. I am however glad he is no longer in pain.  

Rest in Peace My friend.                 Damien


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2010)

Just an update guys. I'm just waiting on a couple of promised donations and the proceeds from my latest FS thread to come in, which I want to add to the donation. I'll then be getting the bank check. It's later than I planned. I just wanted to maximize the donation.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 25, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Just an update guys. I'm just waiting on a couple of promised donation and the proceeds from my latest FS thread to come in, which I want to add to the donation. I'll then be getting the bank check. It's later than I planned. I just wanted to maximize the donation.



Thanks for the heads up Paulieg. Btw, YGPM for my second donation


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

Paul if you wait till the 29th I'll be able to donate a bit more man.  Maybe like $20 or something.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2010)

It will probably be that long before I get everything squared away. It's looking like we may have over $300 if I get my FS items sold.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 25, 2010)

If I can throw in more I'll do so but I'll throw something in.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 25, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> It will probably be that long before I get everything squared away. It's looking like we may have over $300 if I get my FS items sold.



YGPM.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Paul,

2nd donation from me has been sent to your paypal.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 28, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> It will probably be that long before I get everything squared away. It's looking like we may have over $300 if I get my FS items sold.



YGPM


----------



## dustyshiv (Feb 22, 2010)

Could somebody send me a quick guide on how to transfer money from Paypal? I just got my paypal setup!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

You just input the other persons email addy and the amount.  I'm on my phone if not I would give you a detailed guide dude, sorry


----------



## loonym (Oct 23, 2010)

In memory of loonym


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

loonym said:


> In memory of loonym





Who posted this?


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Who posted this?



I'm with you man! tearing up as we speak..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

I had never seen a pic of him, not that I remember.  Of his daughter yes, but not him.  Looks like everything we knew he was.  A great individual that did everything he could for his daughter.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I had never seen a pic of him, not that I remember.  Of his daughter yes, but not him.  Looks like everything we knew he was.  A great individual that did everything he could for his daughter.



I saw a few since I was messaging back and forth on TPU with him. But, that's icing on the cake! I posted on fb.. RIP my man. A great man he was


----------



## bogmali (Oct 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Who posted this?



Thank you whoever you are......One of my i7 920's I got from Jon I still crunch in his memory


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I saw him over at XS.....I'm so sad now that I've seen this again 

Jon, WE WILL NOT FORGET YOU


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

Even though he has passed on, his consciousness remains frozen in time here on TPU. All the things he said here on TPU or anywhere else on the internet are here to stay and be read by many. People will always be able to tell what kind of person he was and to some who first discover his name, they wouldn't even know he was gone.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Even though he has passed on, his consciousness remains frozen in time here on TPU. All the things he said here on TPU or anywhere else on the internet are here to stay and be read by many. People will always be able to tell what kind of person he was and to some who first discover his name, they wouldn't even know he was gone.



Amen


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 23, 2010)

Paulieg, if your reading this.. You got a few people that are willing again to donate to his daughter for Christmas or College.. Let us know. You all ways know I'm in it for a few.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2010)

RIP loonym I miss you man.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 23, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Paulieg, if your reading this.. You got a few people that are willing again to donate to his daughter for Christmas or College.. Let us know. You all ways know I'm in it for a few.



I still have all of the donation information. So, if TPU would like to set up another group donation, I'd be happy to get it done.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 23, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I still have all of the donation information. So, if TPU would like to set up another group donation, I'd be happy to get it done.



I could have Ear s3X with you right now for that! 


I know I'm game.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 23, 2010)

im in, but wont be until nov.1st


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I still have all of the donation information. So, if TPU would like to set up another group donation, I'd be happy to get it done.



Bro, you know how to find me on or off the forums, just let me know the details and I'll work my ass off at a carwash for a weekend or something to get a gift of any sort.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 23, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I still have all of the donation information. So, if TPU would like to set up another group donation, I'd be happy to get it done.



Drop me a line if it gets going. I'll gladly give more.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 23, 2010)

I have only been at TPU for a short time though have seen the previous thread for Jon and would like to send my concolences to his daughter and the rest of his family. RIP and god bless.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------

